# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Bruin brood niet altijd beter! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Bruin brood niet altijd beter* 

Veel mensen denken hoe bruiner het brood, hoe gezonder. Maar dat is niet altijd het geval. 
Het verschil tussen wit en bruin brood wordt meestal bepaald door de uitmalingsgraad van de gebruikte bloem. Hoe lager de uitmalingsgraad, hoe meer kiemen en zemelen werden verwijderd en hoe witter de bloem is. Hoe hoger de uitmalingsgraad, hoe meer van de volledige graankorrel is behouden, hoe meer voedingsvezel het brood bevat en hoe donkerder het brood zal zijn. 
Maar de kleur op zich is geen goede graadmeter om te weten of het brood veel vezels bevat. Brood dat wordt verrijkt met meel van mout is bijvoorbeeld ook bruiner van kleur. Meel van mout wordt bekomen door tarwe- en gerstkorrels te laten kiemen in een vochtige omgeving en vervolgens te roosteren of te branden. Tijdens het kiemen wordt het aanwezige zetmeel omgezet in maltose, waardoor moutmeel zoeter smaakt. Door het roosteren of branden wordt deze omzetting stopgezet en wordt het meel bruin. Door de toevoeging van 2 tot 6 % meel van mout wordt het brood donkerder maar bevat het niet noodzakelijk meer vezels. Dit brood lijkt volkoren, maar afgezien van de donkere kleur is het nagenoeg gelijk aan zijn witte variant. Donkerder is dus niet noodzakelijk beter. 
De gezondste keuze is volkorenbrood. Volkorenbrood wordt gemaakt van bloem met een hoge uitmalingsgraad en bevat dus meer van de volledige tarwekorrel en dus ook meer vezels. Hierdoor kunnen ze het verzadigingsgevoel bevorderen, waardoor minder energie wordt ingenomen. Dit, in combinatie met hun lage vetgehalte, kan bijdragen om een gezond gewicht te behouden. Ook eiwitten remmen de vertering. Volkorenstokbrood bevat meer eiwitten dan ons gangbare brood, en wordt om die reden aanbevolen. Bovendien is er toenemend wetenschappelijk bewijs voor andere beschermende bestanddelen in volkoren granen, zoals oligosachariden en bioactieve stoffen. Zo geven epidemiologische studies aan dat een hogere consumptie van volkoren granen het risico op hart- en vaatziekten en bepaalde vormen van kanker kan verlagen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## nynke.n

Hoi Agnes, 

ik lees veel artikelen van jou op deze site, je bent er ook veel mee bezig zie ik? Zoek je het allemaal zelf op? Soms vind ik internet zo lastig, er staat zoveel verschilend informatie op dat ik niet meer weet wat nu juist is zeg maar, hoe doe jij dat?

Antwoordend op je vorige vraag, ik zelf heb geen reuma, maar mijn vriend heet R.A
daardoor ben ik er veel mee bezig, maar ook omdat ik zelf graag gezond wil eten e.d.

mvg nynke

----------

